# WifiTrak i gone! What iOS 5 app is JUST as cool?



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

*WifiTrak is gone! What iOS 5 friendly app is JUST as cool?*

I LOVED wifitrak, but it now just crashes when opening. What are you using now?


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Really wish we could edit the Subject Line from main menu look. How dumb is that? About as dumb as me saying:

"WifiTrak i gone...." tptptptp


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I guess you'll have to contact the authors of the program and see if an update is forthcoming,
Other than that, I really don't see another program that performs as well.

Scanning iTunes app store turned up very few alternative choices.

Wi-Fi Finder being one such alternative


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Lawrence, yeah, not as good, it's more for hotspots. I'm sure the developer must know and is busy updating it, hope so!


----------



## sciolist10 (Oct 16, 2011)

*WifiTrak banned by Apple*

There will be no updates to WifiTrak for iOS 5. 

The app was banned from the app store over a year ago along with certain other wifi scanning apps. The reason you and I still have the app is because we bought it before the ban. 
Apparently, iOS 5 breaks it. 
And it won't be fixed. 

It was one of my favorite apps. RIP, Wifitrak.

 Apple Abolishes Wi-Fi Scanners From App Store | PCWorld


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

That sucks! Do jail broken iPhones work with private-framework wifi apps? If so, I'm going to join the jail broken crowd, that's just ridiculous. tptptptp


----------

